# Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?



## xHaru (23. Januar 2014)

*Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Hallo, ich bin gerade am überlegen, was für eine WaKü ich mir für den Sockel 1155 holen sollte und kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. könntet ihr mir da vielleicht helfen? Der Radiator sollte maximal 240mm groß sein, da das System ansonsten nicht in mein CM690 III passen würde.
Vielen Dank im Voraus. 
Wenn ihr sonst noch Fragen bezüglich irgendetwas habt, dann fragt einfach. Mein System steht in der Signatur.
Gruß, xHaru.

PS: Es sollten schon nicht mehr als 150€ sein. Ziel ist es, meinen i5 2320 auf 3,7 GHz zu bringen. Leise sollte die Kühlung auch sein. 

Wenn ihr meint, dass ein Luftkühler bei den zuvor genannten Kriterien besser als die Flüssiglösung abschneidet, dann nennt mir bitte den Namen des/der Kühlers/Kühler.


----------



## Stueppi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ich persönlich würde meinen das sich eine -150€ Kompakt WaKü nicht lohnen wird. Deine CPU ist nicht fürs OC gemacht und somit sollte sogar ein boxed Kühler das noch Packen, zumal du die Spannung ja vermutlich nicht mal erhöhen musst sondern sogar verringern könntest.


----------



## mickythebeagle (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Lass es mit dem Aldi Rechner *Medion Akoya D5330 D *sein.

1. Die CPU hätte einen max. Multi von 35 !
2. Du müsstest den BLK auf 105 anheben !
3. Weisst Du garnicht ob das Medion OEM Board das überhaupt mitmacht.
4. Müssen dann auch alle anderen Geräte in Deinem Rechner das mitmachen, spricht Kontroller;Graka;Sound isw.

Ich würde das nicht machen.


Aber wenn Du willst. Schau mal nach Corsair H100 oder H110


----------



## John_D (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

So würde ich es auch sagen H100(i) oder wenn der Platz vorhanden ist die H110 und auf beiden einen anderen Lüfter, dann passt das.

Alles andere wie Enermax und Antec ist zu laut (Pumpen).


----------



## Farbfieber (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

ich würde dir die h100i empfehlen mit zwei noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl2 ist sie echt leise. natürlich mit gedrosselten lüftern.


----------



## Nitrousking21 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ne Wasserkühlung braucht bei der CPU auf 3,7GHZ kein Mensch ist nur rausgeworfenes Geld.

Da würde ich dann besser diese Kombi kaufen:
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
ASRock Z77 Pro4 (90-MXGKS0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Und dazu eventuell(das NT ist sicher kein Chinaböller Medion verbaut in der Regel FSP und die sind sehr solide)
be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.4 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


Zudem ist CPU OC in diesem Fall recht sinnlos eine neue Grafikakrte würde deutlich mehr Leistung bringen, die GTX550Ti war schon als se neu war der letzte Rotz:
Sapphire Radeon R9 270 Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11220-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Jonnymcmod (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Wohl wahr, bein dem Prossi brauchst du keine Wakü liegt natürlich bei wenn du unbedingt möchtest hast du ja schon ein paar gute Vorschläge bekommen. Aber ein guter Lukü in richtung Macho ist für den I5 mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## John_D (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

@Farbfieber: Wie würdest du die noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl2 im Vergleich zu den Noctua NF-F12 bewerten? Hast du die NB im Einsatz?


----------



## L-Patrick (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Definitiv nen Luftkühler drauf. Selbst ein "kleiner": Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wird mit dem Prozzi locker fertig. 
Ich hab selber ne H100i drin. Klar, das Ding kühlt recht gut, vorallem ist es mehr oder weniger frei positionierbar, was bei kleinen Gehäusen Vorteile bringt, ABER: Die Dinger sind für ihre leistung und Anfälligkeit einfach viel zu teuer, zumal man auch immer 2 neue Lüfter mitbestellen muss. Hätte ich meine damals nicht sehr günstig gebraucht bekommen, hätte ich jetzt auch keine drin. Vermutlich wäre ich dann glücklicher gewesen..


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



John_D schrieb:


> @Farbfieber: Wie würdest du die noiseblocker blacksilent pro pl2 im Vergleich zu den Noctua NF-F12 bewerten? Hast du die NB im Einsatz?



Ich habe die Noiseblocker PL2 auf meiner H100i im Einsatz, sie laufen bei mir aber permanent gedrosselt auf 800rpm, keine Ahnung wieviel Volt das sind. Im Prime95 StressTest (15min) komm ich aber nie über 56grad bei einen 2500k @ Stock-Takt. Wenn ich den Prozessor auf 4,00Ghz übertakte regel ich die Lüfter hoch, und komme so nie über 48grad im Prime95 Stresstest (30min). Die Temps sind ausgelesen mit MSI Controll Center II, Aida64 & CoreTemp.

Zu deiner Frage mit den Noctua, kann ich dies bezüglich dir nix dazu sagen, da Noctua-Lüfter schon allein wegen der Optik niemals in meinen heimischen PC einen Platz finden werden.


----------



## John_D (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ich danke dir für dir Information. Aber beim auslesen der CPU Temp über die MB's scheint es mir immer recht große Unterschiede zu geben. Ich komme mit meinem 3570K bei 4,1 GHz bei abgesenkter VCore und Prime auf gut 61 Grad auf allen 4 Kernen. Dabei drehen die Noctuas auf knapp 1500 U/min die geregelt werden über das Mainboard. Mit der Lüftersteuerung der H100i und dem Corsair Link habe ich so meine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Farbfieber (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Hab deswegen die Temperatur auch mit unterschiedlichen Tools ausgelesen. Die Debug-LED Anzeige auf meinen Mainboard hat diese Temperaturen aber bestätigt . Also kann man sich eigentlich drauf verlassen. Mein i5 2500k ist unter Stock-Takt undervoltet und bei OC auch.

Also ich bereue den Kauf meiner H100i in keinster Weise. Ich hatte vorher einen Prolimatech Genesis Black Edition dieser ist nur rausgeflogen weil ich einfach mal wissen wollten warum soviele gegen AiO-WaKü sind. Da ich dies nicht  bestätigen Konte bin ich umso mehr froh das ich stolzer Besitzer einer H100i bin. Klar mit den normal mitgelieferten Lüftern ist das Teil ein Düsenjet aber ich wusste vorher schon das ich mir da Noiseblocker draufschnalle. Am besten gefällt mir das ich durch die H100i endlich meinen Avexir-Arbeitsspeicher bestellen könnte, und dieser neben den blauen Logo von Corsair auch noch richtig geil ausschaut.

PS: Ich benutze die Software "Corsair Link" nur zum ändern der Farbe des Logos, die Lüfter werden bei mir alle zentral von einer Lüftersteuerung kontrolliert. (Aerocool Touch 2100)

Nachtrag: AiO ist vom Preis/Leistung schlechter, deswegen raten viele zum Luftkühler oder zur Custom Wakü.

Anmerkung - Ich persöhnlich warte ja noch auf eine Corsair H110i vielleicht bringt Corsair ja irgendwas auf dem Markt.


----------



## John_D (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ich werde mir die NB dann auch mal ansehen. Kann jemand was zu den Corsair AF120 quiet edition sagen?


----------



## Nori_GER (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn du sie runter regelst sind sie ok .


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



> 1x 200 oder 2x 120/140 mm (Deckel, optional),


Die Corsair h110,  2x 140 mm ist schon fett und kühl, selbst der 8350 bei 4.2 GHz bleibt kalt.
https://geizhals.de/corsair-hydro-series-h110-cw-9060014-ww-a895131.html kostet 100€.


----------



## Farbfieber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



Nori_GER schrieb:


> Wenn du sie runter regelst sind sie ok .



die noiseblocker pl2 sind auch ungeregeltn zustand leise, das einzige was man hört ist der luftstrom, aber den hört man bei jeden lüfter der leistung hat. selbst bequiet silent wings hört man, oder enermax t.b. silence


----------



## John_D (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ich denke ich werde mir mal beide Lüfter bestellen, also die NB und die Corsair und dann werde ich mal sehen welche dann bei mir bleiben. Wie habt ihr die Lüfter verbaut? Gitter/Lüfter/Radi saugend/blasend oder Gitter/Radi/Lüfter saugend/blasend?

Ich weiß da gibt es die Unterschiedlichsten Meinungen drüber, aber wenn ein großer Teile es gleich macht muß ja was drann sein.

Ich habe es jetzt Gitter/Radi/Lüfter und als saugend.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Also ich bin der Meinung, Reinigung ist wichtig. Also saugend. Radi, Lüfter, dann Deckel vom Tower.


----------



## Farbfieber (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Bei mir sitzt die H100i im Deckel, die Lüfter ziehen bei mir die Luft von oben in den Radiator und ein 140mm im Heck zieht die erhitze Luft dann wieder raus. Das hat den Vorteil das die beiden 120mm Lüfter oben frische Luft anziehen können ohne das Komponenten die Luft schon erhitzt haben. Oben im Deckel sind sind die Lüfter mit  Staubfilter geschützt, sowie unten im Gehäuse auch. Sprich der Radiator ist komplett vor Staub geschützt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



Farbfieber schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt die H100i im Deckel, die Lüfter ziehen bei mir die Luft von oben in den Radiator und ein 140mm im Heck zieht die erhitze Luft dann wieder raus. Das hat den Vorteil das die beiden 120mm Lüfter oben frische Luft anziehen können ohne das Komponenten die Luft schon erhitzt haben. Oben im Deckel sind sind die Lüfter mit  Staubfilter geschützt, sowie unten im Gehäuse auch. Sprich der Radiator ist komplett vor Staub geschützt.



So wie du den H100i verbaut hast ist das kein Vorteil es kostet sogar Kühlleistung.
Die Differenz zwischen warmer Gehäuseluft zur Außenluft ist nicht so groß daher vernachlässigbar.
Daher lieber frei drehende, frei atmende Lüfter von innen nach außen und kein Blech oder Staubfilter vor den Lüftern.
Du braucht dann auch keine Staubfilter über den Wasserkühler, da die Luft dort herauskommt somit kein Staub herein kann.
Bringt mehr Kühlleitung und da der Kamineffekt noch unterstützt wird nochmals besser.
Dazu den 140mm von hinten rein blasend montiert. 
Kannst mal testen du hast weniger CPU Temps dadurch.
Ich habe das ganze ein paar Semester studiert ich weiß von was ich rede !


----------



## CSOger (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



Farbfieber schrieb:


> Bei mir sitzt die H100i im Deckel, die Lüfter ziehen bei mir die Luft von oben in den Radiator und ein 140mm im Heck zieht die erhitze Luft dann wieder raus. Das hat den Vorteil das die beiden 120mm Lüfter oben frische Luft anziehen können ohne das Komponenten die Luft schon erhitzt haben. Oben im Deckel sind sind die Lüfter mit  Staubfilter geschützt, sowie unten im Gehäuse auch. Sprich der Radiator ist komplett vor Staub geschützt.


 
Habe ich mal probiert...war völliger Blödsinn.
Man zieht sich die ganze warme Luft ins Gehäuse um sie dann wieder abzuführen.

Habe die AIO auch im Deckel verbaut.
Beide Lüfter (2x140er) drücken die Luft durch den Radiator raus.
Frischluft kommt von vorne ins Case mit nem 200er.
Hinten noch nen 120er der rauszieht.

Bringt bei mir das beste Ergebniss.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



CSO schrieb:


> Habe ich mal probiert...war völliger Blödsinn.
> Man zieht sich die ganze warme Luft ins Gehäuse um sie dann wieder abzuführen.
> 
> Habe die AIO auch im Deckel verbaut.
> ...


Dreh mal deinen 120er hinten um, so daß er rein bläst, ist nochmal besser, 
weil mehr Überdruck und die Luft noch besser zum Radiator raus geht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dreh mal deinen 120er hinten um, so daß er rein bläst, ist nochmal besser,
> weil mehr Überdruck und die Luft noch besser zum Radiator raus geht.


 
in den Radiator hinein drückt, hat aber ein Nachteil, Reinigung. Da finde ich raussaugend besser.


----------



## Farbfieber (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*

Ich hatte es vorher so verbaut wie du schreibst, und es ändert sich nix . Wenn der 140er von Hinten reinzieht, dann zieht der die erhitze Abluft der Grafikkarte rein zudem auch noch den Staub.


----------



## Farbfieber (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Beste aio-WaKü zurzeit?*



CSO schrieb:


> Habe ich mal probiert...war völliger Blödsinn.
> Man zieht sich die ganze warme Luft ins Gehäuse um sie dann wieder abzuführen.
> 
> Habe die AIO auch im Deckel verbaut.
> ...



Werde ich beim nächsten Basteln mal testen. Bei mir sind es in der Front nur 2x 120mm Lüfter. Aber wie Gordon-1979 schreibt hat er auch wieder recht. Am besten wäre glaub ich die 120er auf dem Radiator rausziehend zu montieren.


----------

